# Thinning 1 part epoxy paint



## ittiandro (Apr 26, 2019)

I have half a gallon leftover of Behr 1 part epoxy paint which has thickened up since last summer. Too thick. Can I use paint thinner on it to restore the original fluidity? If not, how can I do it? 
I don't want to throw it away, especially Behr products which are expensive..

Thanks

Ittiandro


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Drink a few beers then take a whizz into the Behr and voilà you're good to go!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ittiandro said:


> I have half a gallon leftover of Behr 1 part epoxy paint which has thickened up since last summer. Too thick. Can I use paint thinner on it to restore the original fluidity? If not, how can I do it?
> I don't want to throw it away, especially Behr products which are expensive..
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Sorry, there is way to much to disect here. 

1. Half gallon of Behr epoxy? Probably stinks to high heaven
2. Thickened? Yes, epoxies have a shelf life, time to recycle
3. Paint thinner? Read the back label for thinning instructions
4. Throw it away? Welcome to 2019, please recycle
5. Behr expensive? Wow, this one really threw me. Since when is crap expensive


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

So you're saying that the job you used half of it on, didn't pay for the gallon? You need to rethink your bidding process. Just get rid of the leftover for goodness sakes!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ittiandro said:


> I have half a gallon leftover of Behr 1 part epoxy paint which has thickened up since last summer. Too thick. Can I use paint thinner on it to restore the original fluidity? If not, how can I do it?
> I don't want to throw it away, especially Behr products which are expensive..
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Do not use organic solvent. It is a waterborne material. Check the TDS for more info. (thinning not recommended). 

It's got a 2 year unopened shelf life. It may be overpriced for a BEHR product, but it's a fairly average price for higher end product. I would purchase a new gallon.


----------

